# delocalizzazione



## emeline_38

Buongiorno,
Sto cercando nei giornali nazionali italiani un essampio di impresa che ha delocalizzato in Italia nel 2010 ? Sono ore che cerco ma non ho trovato, commincio ad essere un po' disperata. 
Se qualcuno potresti aiutarmi ?
Pero non ho shelto le parole chiave giuste? 

"delocalizzare, stabilire, venire in Italia", nessun funziona


----------



## zone noire

Penso che si dica piu' comunemente "_trasferirsi per motivi economici" : la ditta xxx si è trasferita in Italia per motivi economici._

Fammi sapere se puo' andar bene.


----------



## emeline_38

non funziona neanche, 
Hai altri idei ?

In fatto mi domando se esistono le imprese che delocalizzano nell'Italia ?


----------



## patrovytt

emeline_38 said:


> non funziona neanche,
> Hai altri idei ?
> 
> In fatto mi domando se esistono le imprese che delocalizzano nell'Italia ?


Sono le imprese italiane che delocalizzano  all'estero, in genere in Europa dell'est e Asia


----------



## emeline_38

si, sono d'accordo, ma devo trovare l'invece  e non riesco


----------



## Anaiss

Con la crisi è estremamente difficile che succeda, prova a cercare tra le imprese che si occupano di beni di lusso visto che spesso l'Italia è considerata un'eccellenza.

Si possono trovare esempi di imprese _italiane _che hanno deciso di _non delocalizzare_ all'estero, comunque.


----------

